# How to prepare for 48hr shifts?



## BajaBound (Sep 25, 2012)

I am new member and I thought I would use my first post to ask some questions here.

I am currently prepping for my Paramedic field internship and have an opportunity at a transporting fire department that works 48hr shifts. My two major concerns are getting prepped physically and mentally for the marathon that can be a 48hr shift. I come from a Fire background as well as Private EMS and have worked those shifts before but now it has been a few years and the combination of time away and shear nerves of trying to remember what was taught to me in class is pretty overwhelming.

What can I do to prep myself for what is coming? 

Thanks and I appreciate any and all responses.

-BajaBound


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 25, 2012)

Or if you can still find the "B.F.C"


----------



## BajaBound (Sep 25, 2012)

Hahahahahaha well played.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 25, 2012)

Those things are expensive on EMS pay @ $2 a pop.


You would be surprised just how much energy a healthy diet can provide you. Maybe throw in a good multivitamin.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 25, 2012)

umm, bring a book?  a comfy pillow, your own set of linen, and an alarm clock?  a laptop and your cell phone charger?

if you are doing a 48 hour shift, I'm going to make the assumption that you will have A LOT of downtime, sleeping time, and well, not be running your *** off.


----------



## BajaBound (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply DrParasite. This is a 5 station dept with 2 buses so they are relatively busy.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2012)

Laptop, comfy shoes to wear around the station, several uniforms you can change into /layer, a few towels, shower sandals , books, blanket, pillow, food to cook as well as fast snack stuff.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 25, 2012)

BajaBound said:


> Thanks for your reply DrParasite. This is a 5 station dept with 2 buses so they are relatively busy.


so like 40 calls in 48 hours?  or 3 calls every 12 hours, doing 12 in the whole 48?

I'm not picking up the department, but if you are doing 48, and expected to be at 100% during all your calls, you have to have at 16 hours of sleep time (8 per night).  and I am also guessing you won't be running job to job to job during the non-sleep time.

Plan on having stuff to do in your downtime, because I am betting there will be quite a bit.  Have several changes of clothes, shower/hygiene equipment (including shower flip flops), chargers, and sleeping gear.  As well as laptop, books, ipod, cell phone, and other stuff to keep you busy during the downtime.


----------



## JDub (Sep 26, 2012)

Check with the department to see their rules about sleeping, but my advice would be sleep every chance you get. Even if you don't normally take naps, take one if you get the chance because that may be the last chance you get.


----------



## BajaBound (Sep 26, 2012)

JDub said:


> Check with the department to see their rules about sleeping, but my advice would be sleep every chance you get. Even if you don't normally take naps, take one if you get the chance because that may be the last chance you get.



A person that I used to work with in the privates with is a probie at the department and I am waiting to hear back on some specifics as far as the department procedures go regarding student interns but I am going to guess it's similar to probie life. 

I appreciate the input guys I am going to start another thread about prepping myself for the actual work. I have had an unfortunate 7 month delay.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Those things are expensive on EMS pay @ $2 a pop.
> 
> 
> You would be surprised just how much energy a healthy diet can provide you. Maybe throw in a good multivitamin.



Double roger that. Also, bring a change of socks/clothes, that can be revivifying.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2012)

JDub said:


> Check with the department to see their rules about sleeping, but my advice would be sleep every chance you get. Even if you don't normally take naps, take one if you get the chance because that may be the last chance you get.



"Never stand when you can sit, never sit when you can lay down, and never just lay down when you can take a nap".


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 26, 2012)

When I have to go through the night and then be awake the following morning, I go for a run in the morning. 

It boosts me up and gets the through to either bedtime or a more acceptable naptime than 8:30 am. 

I recommend 30 minutes of getting your heart rate up in the morning of the second day.


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 30, 2012)

i routinely work 48s and 72s at busy stations. naps, healthy diets, exercise all help to keep me sharp. based on your name i am guessing you are in southern california? PM me and I may have specifics about the department for you.


----------



## DPM (Sep 30, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> "Never stand when you can sit, never sit when you can lay down, and never just lay down when you can take a nap".



When I read that I knew it would be you!


----------

